# Lehigh Valley Mini-Herf



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

The Amish Fellowship (crider and Andrew in particular) have been discussing a small gathering at the CI Superstore in Bethlehem, PA on August 23rd. It has spitballed a little, and could turn into a nice gathering. There are some local friends who are interested, as well as several on the board.

*I want to officially invite all those who would be interested in attending!*

Bethlehem, PA is roughly 1 hour Northwest of Philadelphia. It's about 1:20 Southwest of NYC.

Our preliminary plan is to meet at the CI Superstore. From there, the options are wide open. Within minutes of the Superstore is the other CI Store as well as Famous Smoke Shop (http://www.famous-smoke.com/). Near the other CI store is the Bethlehem BrewWorks (http://www.thebrewworks.com/#Bethlehem), a great micro brewery. There are many options that can be discussed. But it's a pretty open plan for now. Attending part or staying the whole day is more than welcome!

Really posting this to see who would be interested. I will gladly answer any questions, help with directions, discuss agenda, and if needed help find a place to stay.

I know we have lots of members on the board in the area (PA,NJ,NY,DE,MD, heck even OH). Should be a great get together and give you a chance to see the greatest cigar shop in the world!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

You know I'll be there!! Can't wait


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I would love to, but I have to move our server room to a new office that entire weekend.

Have fun and pray for me.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I would love to make it, but unfortunately for a lot of various reasons, I am going to be unable to be there :sad: .


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> I would love to, but I have to move our server room to a new office that entire weekend.
> 
> Have fun and pray for me.


Ouch, that sucks bro. Wish you could be there. But thank you for replying!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

randomhero1090 said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to, but I have to move our server room to a new office that entire weekend.
> ...


It sucks hard. The 24th is actually my birthday and I probably won't even see my wife or daughter.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Put me down as a definite maybe :lol: I should be able to make it as that's the weekend after I get back from Denver...


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> Put me down as a definite maybe :lol: I should be able to make it as that's the weekend after I get back from Denver...


Rider your coming even if I gotta drag you by your hair?????? LOL  buddy


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not worried about EasyRider


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Rider your coming even if I gotta drag you by your hair?????? LOL  buddy


Uhm...that would prove to be a bit difficult :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bobby, you coming? If so you can ride with me.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah i think so


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Rob, your in  

Preliminary plan would be to meet at the CI Superstore around lunch time (they open at 11am). Spend a couple hours there. From there, we can go back to my house for a little early dinner BBQ, play some cards, smoke some more. After that, head over to the CI Main St. store, which is open until 8pm. Maybe hit up the microbrew after that depending on how late people plan on staying. 

The CI SS is 6 minutes from my house. My house is 10 minutes from the Main St store. Microbrew is a block up from the Main St store. Everything is SO close together.

Really a pretty open plan. If the weather sucks, we can change things up a bit to accommodate. Since everything is so close, gives us a TON of flexibility.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Visit the mecca while "herfin' it out" I'm excited about this


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Scored some freebies  Got a couple hook-ups. It would be nice to get to at least 8 peeps. Good number for a card game  

I am bringing 2 peeps from the area....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be bringing at least one more along...


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

I am about 90% sure I can make it also.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:woohoo: Papa Herf's comin to town!!! :woohoo:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Saweeeet!!!! Papa herf's coming as well!!!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

I would love to try and make it. It would be a bit of a drive but I have to give a couple of talks that week and this would be a suitable reward for myself. I will have to see about getting permission from "She who must be obeyed".


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Have a couple of nice "suprises" for those attending. Mexico was kind to me. Just so happened to visit a Habanos SA Factory Store. Somebody told me the cigars are good there...... :twisted: 

Looks like we got another vet in zito coming! Awesome!

Plans are all still a go. Nothing has changed on my end.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just doing a quick update and see if we have any more takers....

After our 1st stop, CI SuperStore, we are going to head back to my house for a little Cookout/BBQ deal, weather permitting. Love to get a couple games of cards going!

Afterwards, depending upon time and desire, we can head to the CI Main Street store.

LOTS of good hook ups. Should be a blast. If you are interested, just let us know!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris bought this to my attention....

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 1000#81000

We can work this into the day pretty easily. We can meet at the CI Superstore 1st (easier to find), then head over their mid-afternoon. We can play it by ear after that.

Looks like another added bonus for attending the herf!

*Need to gather the final headcout, please PM me if you will be attending. Let me know if you are bringing any guests.*

Thanks!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Final count for my car is 3. Myself, Michele and JKeller (Jack) will be attending. Can't wait man, really lookin forward to it! :woohoo:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

*FINAL NOTICE:*

When: 11am this Saturday

Where: Cigar International Superstore
4078 Nazareth Pike
Bethlehem, PA 18020
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Bethl ... code=18020

What: Well herfin' of course. Cigars, liquor, beer, meet & greet with "Vito" from the Sopranos @ Famous Smoke Shop, BBQ, poker, micro-brews, and whatever else we can think of!

I will be PM'n my cell to all the forum members that I know are coming. If coming is a "last minute" decision, please PM me by Saturday at 10am. I will PM you my cell phone. We will be bouncing between the CI Superstore, Famous and my backyard.

Thanks!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whooo hooo!!!!!!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

Amish style herfin with brother Random in 2 days!!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yeah biotch!

BTW, my hook-up at the CI Superstore will be working that day....and I quote him....

"6 of you, over a $100 to spend, oh yeah, i'll hook you up."


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, 1 day to go...really looking forward to this!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

A good time to be had, who could not show up for this.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

woo-hoo!!! Hangin at CI havin a smoke with Michele Steve Jack Drew Robbie and Chelsea.


(posted from my phone, no pics yet)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Must be nice herfing. I'm at work.  




Bitches! :evil: 






J/K :lol: :lol: Have fun guys!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Why thank you, it was a great time. Late so I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here we go.......

1st stop, CI SuperStore!









The crew chillin' in the Gurkha Lounge









Next stop, Famous Smoke Shop!









The guys getting the low down from Gene Arganese on his new CL3 and ML3 cigars









RandomHero (aka Steve) getting some camera time with Gene









Yo Vito!









The crew enjoying the sunshine









Chris and Drew with one of America's finest Marines enjoying a Rum tasting featuring Matusalem Rum (Cuban style Rum made in the DR)









Tim being Tim (And thank you so much for the cigars! Including the one you slipped my wife as you were leaving. AND NO, I am talking about a tobacco cigar  )









Gene spending more time with the crew









Last stop, Random's humble abode. Sorry, didn't get a lot of pics, by the time I realized I only took 2, it was dark!









The damage....









A little funny from Gene. He personalized the cigar box, with a line that says "say hi to Pete." Pete being Pete Johnson. This was a little crack on the Tatuaje shirt I had on, which is Pete's brand.










*I had a such a blast. This was the very 1st herf I have ever been to or hosted. Perfect weather, great people, great smokes.... What more could you ask for!?!?

Gene Arganese.... What a fantastic guy. We were all a bit shocked at how down-to-earth he was. He spent well over 30 minutes total talking to our group. Not to mention the crazy amount of free smokes he gave us (I got 20 free for buying a box, he then gave us another 20 before we left).

Chris, Michelle, Jack, Drew, Chelsea, Rob, Tim and Mike.... Thank you so much for coming! Everyone was so nice and so helpful. Cannot wait to do it again soon!*


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Guys, yesterday was just an outstanding day. Steve is a great and very gracious host, he definitely went above & beyond. Seriously, I can't say enough about the guy and I'm truly honored to call him my friend. 

Don't have many pictures to add, I was busy smokin, eatin, drinkin & playin poker! :lol: Found a few though...

Loved this wall in the smoking lounge at CI:


Poker game after we ate:


And finally, the damage...some bought, some delivered by Steve and Tim (did anything honestly think Papa Herf would come to a herf and NOT destroy everyone involved?):


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris, extremely happy to call you my friend as well  CAN'T WAIT to do it again!

41 cigars take home, HUGE triple flame Perdomo lighter, classic Camacho cigar mold, personal time with Gene Arganese..... Yup, it was a good day 

And yes...Zito/Tim/Papa Herf is &(#^(!&!)&^*!!)! AMAZING! Wow...

BTW...

http://www.mycigarfriends.com/?L=videos.index&video=26

Here is the video I shot. REALLY good stuff!!!!!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a great time yesterday. Steve is a great guy and a very good host and like rider said "I'm truly honored to call him my friend." Enjoyed some great smokes at some very cool places. I thought I was going on relaxing trip not a trip that Tim and Steve just unloaded there ammo on all of us. Word of advice if you go to a herf with Tim or Steve bring a large humidor with you you are gonna need it the way these guys pass out cigars. Thanks Steve for your great hospitality. I am sure I will be making another trip there in the future the Ci superstore is a true grace land for cigar smokers.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

http://imageshack.us

The gang with Gene Arganese, what a first class and regular guy. Generous beyond belief and he took the time to instruct us all on the finer points of smoking a cigar. A sincere thank you and you make some damn fine cigars too..

Steve, Thanks for opening your home to us all, greatly appreciated and Mike and I had a super time. He is really new to cigars and he will be on CR soon. Oh, and I am sneaky that way. :lol: :lol:

We must do this again before the summer is over. I will get with Chris on this.

Great meeting everyone again, good friends, good smokes and good times. Whay more could you want out of life.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Big +1 on Gene, what a great guy! He was very generous and really wanted to know what we thought of his cigars. 

BTW Gene, if you read this, I've now had both the ML2 and CL2, both are very good! The ML2 is a lil smoother and more fitting to my tastes, I'm definitely going to have to pick more of these up when the budget allows. I really appreciated the time you spent talking to us!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Gene Arganese instructing us on the finer points of enjoying a fine cigar.

There are only 4 flavour receptors on the tongue. The nose has 14 or 19, can't remember. So take a puff, hold the tongue against the roof of the mouth with your mouth closed and breath out. Do this every 5 drags and in 2 months or so, you will really be able to determine the flavous in a cigar.

As Gene said, full flavour, you don't know full flavour until you do it this way!

I am still working on this. Practice, practice and practice. My work is never done.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like an awesome time guys! nowwwwwww if it was this coming weekend *ahem i have a 4 day weekend* I could have made it but thanks for sharing the pics and that video in the other thread... great stuff!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like it was an awesome time guys! 
I really wish I would have been able to make it, I hate having to have a job  .
I am getting really jealous looking at the pics :lol: , maybe I'll be able to make the next one.



zitotczito said:


> So take a puff, hold the tongue against the roof of the mouth with your mouth closed and breath out.


Do you breath out by blowing it out of your mouth or your nose when doing this?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Out through your nose. By closing off your mouth and exhaling, it pushes the smoke from your mouth through your nose. It does bite a bit at first...but it really does open up the flavor of the smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Shoulda had one of you bastards try to pick me up a box of RP Cuban blend corojos :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I exhale through my nose quite a bit. I will try to do it with my tongue on the roof of my mouth next time to see if there is a difference.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am so glad everyone had such a great time. Yes, I did some "unloading," but I made you guys "earn" some of it via poker. But, when we 1st got back to my place, Tim slapped us all. What, 10 great smokes JUST to start. Tim hands out cigars like those people who hand out the stipper flyers in Vegas  

I had a smoke this afternoon already  Gotta make SOME room in the humi! I was working on the "nose" thing. I can get it a little. But its just enough to "taste" some of the other flavors in the cigar. You can also tell how strong a cigar really is. 

I am SO glad I got that on video. Gotta thank Kevin for posting that thread and Chris for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Real nice fellas Glad everyone had a good time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome man! I'm totally blown away! Super cool!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoah!!! What a weekend!!! I know I'm posting a little later than everyone else but I still gotta chime in. Random/Steve can seriously throw a hell of a herf!!! what a great time. What great people. What great places. I really liked the look and feel of Cigar International and I loved the atmosphere at Famous.... two great places.

Gene Arganese....what an AWESOME guy. Really down to earth and makes some spectacular smokes...I never even heard of Arganese before the event on Sat. Now I'm wishing I had bought a box...or two 

Random.....DUDE...You REALLY REALLY outdid yourself....aside from your overwhelming generosity you CERTAINLY know how to have a good time...The wife and I both enjoyed your company and thank you for having us at your house....true Amish style!


I'll post pics of the massive damage later.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. I was planning to come at the last minute but ended up having a death in the family. Family came first, no offense guys.

-JT


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JT - really sorry to hear that news man, and of course family always comes first. We already discussed having at least a get-together or something at my place in a few weeks here before it starts getting too cool.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

JT, We missed you and Liz alot, and agreed family always come first. 

Re another get together before it gets too cold, I will of course be there.


----------

